# Dexedrine Spansule Vs Vyvanse Vs Adderall XR - Your Opinion for Adult ADHD Best One



## zk7 (Feb 26, 2010)

Dexedrine Spansule Vs Vyvanse Vs Adderall XR - Your Opinion for Adult ADHD Best One

Hi,

I'm diagnosed with Adult ADHD with comorbid OCD/Social Anxiety. Nothing stops my OCD or Social Anxiety until the ADHD is tackled head on.

School was terrible, and never finished college, and now life is just not very successful. Ran multiple businesses, they always fail due to always being late on everything, then i restart again and again and just repeat the same damn mistake. Nway, My Doc rxed me with Dexedrine IR at first 15 MG 5mg/ 3X per day. It was pretty weak as hell , i didnt even feel it didn't do much at all, or it would last very short in period of time.

Doc upped to 20mg still doesnt last at long but did realize that my ocd started to fade away on 20mg Dexedrine and my social anxiety was razor sharp in able to focus on the social encouter without my mind getting an 'alarm thought of "i didnt pay my bills yet' during a conversation and sending me into panic mode LOL

Anyway, that being said, Doc put me on Xtended release of Dexedrine
And he started 15mg X 2 per day, and that was weak as hell i felt like i didnt take anything but few hours later i would relaize that the thouhts were slowly vanishing and the focus was coming back, so a clear mind at doing the task at hand but this was weak as hell i thought.

Now im thinking of going to ask the doc, either up the dose of Dexedrine Spansules to 60mg and leets stop playing around, and let gets real results. BTW im alsoe 290 lbs (THANKS TO SSRI BULL****), 

I was hoping to lose 30-40lbs off Dex which was getting there.

Nway im thinking of asking doc for Either Adderall XR or Vyvanse.

Now i dont want to go waste time on one to realize that dex was even better than adderall xr or that vyvanse sure destroys adderall xr, cuz of the LEVO-isomer of adderall ruins the med a bit.

Should i just ask the doc for Vyvanse and not mention adderall xr?

Also one more thing i do take 1 Zyprexa before bed for sleep and it does the job.

There was one day when i was on 75mg Dexedrine Spansule to see if it would help and it sure as hell did eliminate my OCD for 5-7 hours no ocd, my anxiety vanished and was working like a machine and making good money at my self employment job that day.

-ONE SIDE NOTE, THe first med doc rxed was Concerta 18mg, and let me tell you one thing about this poison, ITS [email protected], it made me freeze , cold, and SUPRE DEPRESSED, i took that poison and its pills and threw them in the garbage.

I cant fathom how kids take ritalin , they should be on something like adderall or vyvanse low dose, ritalin is poison and should be outlawed. it doesnt even do **** for focus. it makes u depressed and cold as ****

Ritalin = poison of satan

That being said, the Brand name Dexedrine is cheap, brand name Vyvanse/adderall XR/ are PRETTY EXPENSIVE but i dont care ill pay it whatever it takes to overcome this and move on like a torpedo in life

Concerta cost me 150$ for 1 30 days dose 18mg, i threw it in the garbage the same day i filled the rx cuz the meds made me feel down as ****

Anyway, where was i , Yes So should i ask my doc about Adderall XR or Vyvanse.

I'm leaning to think that Vyvanse is better than adderall xr for the simple fact it has no L-isomer crap in it, which is useless and i think the l-isomer is the one that makes u cold through vasoncitration.

let me know ASAP your opinions and LETS GET THIS DONE!


Best regards,

Waiting responses


----------



## zk7 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Quick summary of the 3 for for adult adhd not kid adhd meds*

Damn that was a long text, damn dexies spansule are sitll raging in me LOL

So in quick summary, - Go back to Dex IR (doc is paranoid and gives smaller doses) im 290 lbs and i need higher doses.

Vyvanse ask doc?

or Adderall XR>

Waiting Respone


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi I can't fully answer your question as I've only taken Dexedrine IR, but have you tried augmenting you're stimulants with an OCD med such as Luvox?

Ps; It seems like the Zyprexa you're taking at night would be very likely contributing to you're weight gain, it's notorious for having this side effect. There are plenty of meds out there to help sleep with much less risk of weight gain than zyprexa, however you're doctor may have given it to you for an additional purpose.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

jim_morrison said:


> Ps; It seems like the Zyprexa you're taking at night would be very likely contributing to you're weight gain, it's notorious for having this side effect. There are plenty of meds out there to help sleep with much less risk of weight gain than zyprexa, however you're doctor may have given it to you for an additional purpose.


Zyprexa is the ultimate drug from hell. It made me gain 25# in 6 weeks. A decade ago when I tried it my doc dismissed my concerns with "not everyone gains weight." That was his first choice for an already obese patient, which suggests my doc could have used Zyprexa as he was clearly psychotic.

My doc thought it would help me sleep, though I found Zyprexa to only induce an unpleasant drugged feeling. Kind of like being a little bit drunk, but without the feeling good part. It never helped me sleep, just unpleasantly drugged and awake to eat everything is sight.

I'd have the same SA/OCD/ADHD diagnosis as the OP (also have had chronic problems with sleep forever). I can't see how Zyprexa legitimately fits into treating any of these conditions.

There is actually an SAS member who used Zyprexa for the sole purpose of gaining weight. They were a chronic pain patient nauseous from opioids.


----------



## zk7 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi,

You are correct that zyprexa gains weight. But maybe i should flip it and ask for seroquel instead since the doc wouldnt rx sleep pills nway, seroquel is the lesser of 2 evil.

That being said, the post was about Dex IR vs Adderall XR (IR not available in Canada) and Vyvanse 

Which do you recommend of the 3, have anyone of you yet to even try vyvanse.

I dont like playing 'lets try this pill for few weeks , suffer few weeks to realize it was poison and then go pop another pill few weeks later' 

i like to know the drug or medication before starting it to avoid suffering and blindlessly givng free cash to big pharma!!

waiting responses!


Adderall XR Vs Vyvanse?

What have you taken or what would you take?


----------



## puppy (Jun 27, 2012)

I liked Vyvanse better than Adderall XR. Much smoother come-ups and come-downs, and plus it was more effective for my ADD/SAD, presumably due to being pure dextroamphetamine. 

60mg/day of Dexedrine is a lot, and I think you're going to experience really rapid tolerance at that level. I'd be very surprised if you could get sustained results at that dosage. 

I think you'd be better off with a stimulant + AD.

Unfortunately, 'lets try this pill for few weeks' is the process of psychiatry. It sucks but it's better than nothing.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

zk7 said:


> You are correct that zyprexa gains weight. But maybe i should flip it and ask for seroquel instead since the doc wouldnt rx sleep pills nway, seroquel is the lesser of 2 evil.


Seroquel is also known for causing weight gain, though it may be the lesser of two evils. I have no personal experience with Seroquel's weight gain as I never used it long enough to find out. Though I can only assume the weight gain is less horrific as it's hard to imagine anything being able to beat Zyprexa on that metric.

Seroquel is one of the rare drugs that knocks me out, though a 15-hour sleep from which I awake feeling ready for a nap isn't really an improvement over the totally screwed up sleep patterns I have without it. It screws up my sleep differently, but still totally screwed up.



> That being said, the post was about Dex IR vs Adderall XR (IR not available in Canada) and Vyvanse
> 
> Which do you recommend of the 3, have anyone of you yet to even try vyvanse.


I've used Dex IR, Adderall IR, and Vyvanse.



> Adderall XR Vs Vyvanse?


Hard to say as most folks would be thrilled to have either. This is really a matter of personal preference. You could contact Noca if you want the input of a fellow Canadian and Adderall XR user. Noca could tell you how he loves Adderall though, strangely, hates pure dextroamphetamine which he finds ineffective. Odd since Adderall is primarily dex. This just demonstrates how meds are, unfortunately, a game of trial & error as it's impossible to know what will work best for you without actually trying them all yourself.

Having used Vyvanse I can tell you that if you're used to dex you're going to feel right at home with Vyvanse. It feels the same which is to be expected since it is the same, working by being metabolized into dex.

It appear you haven't tried Adderall, so you can decide if you want to stick with what you know (Vyvanse which we can consider the same as the dex you know) or if you want to see if Adderall might possibly do a better job but comes with the potential of doing a worse job.

The story is that Adderall tends to have more of a "kick" than dex. I can't really tell any difference. So I'd tend to prefer pure dex, as l-amphetamine just adds more bad things in theory like raising BP & pulse. Given your hefty drug-induced weight how's your blood pressure?


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

I would not wish seroquel on my worst enemy. It will knock me out cold too, But even if I've gone two weeks without sleep I still won't take it. After I take it, I'll sleep for about 14 hours and be completely psychotic once I wake up; That's from seroquel IR. Seroquel XR is even worse. I spent several months on that and gained at least 10 lbs a month. I was an eating, sleeping zombie. Hey, it works well for some people though.


----------



## zk7 (Feb 26, 2010)

Seroquel indeed is a potent sedating pill, one can argue that Seroquel is a Date rape drug!. Big pharma doesnt seem to care though, they go and produce the XR version of it for more sedation to turn patient into comatose clients of pharma so they keep paying while sleeping and pharma loves sedated crippled patients! 

I'm around 290lbs 6'3 Frame, My Blood pressure is fine, well for my size its a little more than normal but in general its fine. i had it tested last time at the stupid the clinic, and nurse said 'although its a bit higher than normal , thats because your so damn huge!'  i thot she was hitting on me but maybe not

I think i'll ask the Doc for Vyvanse simply because i don't trust the levo-amphetamine of adderall reminds me of wellbutrin related panic attacks!

And i want a very long lasting med, i dont like a med to last 1 hour to only pop another 2 hours later. Vyvanse apparently is the longest acting and maybe she would be willing to give also 10-15mg Dexedrine IR should Vyvanse begin to fade.

When im focused on Dexedrine, no distracting thoughts can penetrate this 'in the zone focus', i become a robotic machine doing many tasks fast which i believe is great.

I forgot to mention i also take clonazepam 0.5mg X 3 per day. My combo is basically clonazepam 3X per day .5mg with Dex or Vyvanse (soon) and Zyrepxa (just so the doc can feel happy that Astrazenica makers of zyrepxa, the sales rep did their jobs in selling that crap. I'm worried about The cost of Vyvanse being astronomical despite being 70% covered like everyone else in the country for adults, the remaining 30% is sometimes staggering!

damn you medicaire it should be 100% coverage!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

zk7 said:


> Seroquel indeed is a potent sedating pill, one can argue that Seroquel is a Date rape drug!. Big pharma doesnt seem to care though, they go and produce the XR version of it for more sedation to turn patient into comatose clients of pharma so they keep paying while sleeping and pharma loves sedated crippled patients!


I'm sure Seroquel must be generic, since XR versions are something that magically appear when patents expire. I guess the XR is for people who, unlike me, find a mere 15 hours of sleep too short.

"Date rape drug" is a term that is only applied to controlled substances. If it's not potentially fun, then no such demonization occurs. I remember when the DEA described Rohypnol as "ten times more potent than Valium." Tens of millions of Americans take a drug that's ten times more potent than Valium -- it's called Xanax.


----------

